# Pigeons chasing each other



## Garye

Today I noticed this little young pigeon being harassed by a larger pigeon. I don't know if the pigeon was a female or not, but everywhere it went, the larger pigeon chased after it. If it took off in flight, sure enough the larger pigeon took off in flight after it. If it landed on a building, on the ground, whatever, the larger pigeon was right behind it. None of the other pigeons were harassing this little pigeon.

What can be done in a situation like this? I felt so bad for that little pigeon being chased like that. I tried throwing food near the larger pigeon but it didn't seem to care. It was only interested in chasing after the little pigeon. I really wanted to sock him one but feral pigeons are too fast to catch.

I can't even understand why the larger pigeon singled this little pigeon out. Any ideas? Both seemed to be healthy and as I said before, no other pigeon was singling this little pigeon out.


----------



## Lee

*chasing*

Lee here, 
What you are seeing is the courting of two pigeons the smaller bird is a hen and the larger is a cock. He is trying to drive her to the nest it is a natural thing for them to do this she for some reason dont want to go to the nest but in time may do so ........


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Garye,

I've seen that before, but in particular over the past several weeks, I've been 
watching two that fit your description to a tee. The smaller bird is a few months old and pretty small, the other larger and older. They come flying in long after everyone else has arrived already in the midst of their chase scene.
She lands first, and tries to eat, he's right behind her running after her as he hits the tar. She gets no more than one or two seeds before he's chasing 
after her through all the other pigeons. I've thrown seeds at him before and
he ignores them. This has worked in the past in similar situations, and the 
chaser gets distracted and stops to eat for a little bit before resuming the 
chase. Today, for the first time, he stopped a few times to eat before chasing after her again. Eventually they actually parked themselves away 
from most and actually chowed down a bit before the chase was on again. 
They are definitely not sibblings. So I'm guessing that it is an unfortunate case of unrequited love, what can I say?  At least for now....

fp


----------



## pdpbison

Hi feralpigeon,


I see this also in my Wild Flock here...

Usually, it seems to me, as Lee mentions above, that the smaller Bird is a Hen and the Larger the Cock, wishing to get her back to, or to, the Nest.

Usually, I tend to utter a somewhat concussive "Hey!" but in such a way as it is 'to' him, and as does not disturb all the other grazing Birds. sometimes it works! if I can manage to get his focussed obsessive attention from her, I will say "Take-a-Break!!!" and sometimes he/they do...

I feel sorry for the Hens when I see this, I know they would like to eat and relax a little while while grazing...

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Garye

You know something? I'd hate to be a female pigeon. Having this LARGE male pigeon at me at all times trying to get me pregnant when I'm starving and just want to eat. That little pigeon was tired. I felt terrible for her. I couldn't help her. The male wasn't interested in anything else but her. I still want to sock him one.


----------



## feralpigeon

Garye said:


> You know something? I'd hate to be a female pigeon. Having this LARGE male pigeon at me at all times trying to get me pregnant when I'm starving and just want to eat. That little pigeon was tired. I felt terrible for her. I couldn't help her. The male wasn't interested in anything else but her. I still want to sock him one.


Hi Garye,

I agree, it's frustrating. Although I think it must be tough on him to be so fixated as well. You can try tossing the seeds at them and see if over time they don't get the point. I usually keep an eye on which areas need refills
in the group anyway, and now it's kind of comical how they'll walk up to me
in areas w/seeds and look @ me as if to say I need some more, I'm running out. They like knowing they can get a "personal" refill.

They are there 'cause you have the seed, so you might as well remind the couple involved in the chase. Sooner or later if they don't chow down they're not gonna get the grub.

BTW, I've even seen older larger males do it to females within their first couple of days out of the nest who barely know how to pick up the seeds 
let alone anything else! LOL!! 
 

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

pdpbison said:


> Hi feralpigeon,
> 
> 
> I see this also in my Wild Flock here...
> 
> Usually, it seems to me, as Lee mentions above, that the smaller Bird is a Hen and the Larger the Cock, wishing to get her back to, or to, the Nest.
> 
> Lol...
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


LOL Phil--

I think it's so hormonally spontaneous sometimes that there is no nest to drive the female to!  

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

I just thought I'd throw a curve ball in this thread  There are other reasons for a pigeon to be chasing another so relentlessly. Such as a male chasing away another male because the first male is trying to steal the second male's mate. The "thief" could be either a young bird or an older one. Sometimes young males _OR_ young females will get in the way of a breeding couple. Maryco has witnessed such things on her balcony many times. I too have see how young pigeons will be relentless and curious about finding a mate and sometimes will not take "NO" for an answer. Pigeons will also pick on a weak member of the flock. If a dominant male sees another bird that is weak or feable, he will try to drive it away from the flock because the weak/sick pigeon will draw attention to that flock and could get the others killed. Ah yes, pigeon psychology...wouldn't it be great to get into those little heads and see what makes them tick? LOL. So you see, there are other reasons for this behaviour other than driving a bird to nest

Just some seed for thought,


----------



## feralpigeon

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I just thought I'd throw a curve ball in this thread  There are other reasons for a pigeon to be chasing another so relentlessly.
> 
> Just some seed for thought,



How true Pigeonpal2002!

However, in the instances I'm referring to ( seeing is believing! ) it would be the driving instinct that Lee referred to. But a point well taken not to assume that whenever a pij chases another that this would be the only reason!  

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Garye,

Lots of good opinions offered here......

In case it is one of the signs of courtship, thought you would like looking at this link that our member ZigZagMarquis provided on another thread...I think it's a good one:

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/progra...ourtshipEN.html

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon

One thing I didn't see mentioned is how they peck affectionately @ one another's necks. Kind of a nuzzle peck...cute.

fp


----------



## Victor

*A "Seed "Opera*

You know those addictive daytime show the networks offer? Sounds like something like, "The Bold and the Ferals", "All my squabs", or "As the Loft Turns" !


----------



## feralpigeon

vdog505 said:


> You know those additive daytime show the networks offer? Sounds like something like, "The Bold and the Ferals", "All my squabs", or "As the Loft Turns" !


LOL, Vdog505, I was thinking the same thing about the soap opera aspect 
myself today


----------



## Garye

*Those two were at it again today...*

and if I didn't know any better... I'd swear they never stopped running after each other from yesterday. What the larger pigeon is doing is running and nipping at the little pigeon's rump which makes her hop and try to move faster. It's just a continuation of yesterday. No amount of seed seems to stop them.

If this is love, I'd hate to see what hate is.

Why do I still feel the desire to sock him one?

I hope this mating season ends soon. So far I've seen more cha-chaing during this time than I've seen at dance contests or one would see in seedy bars. There's nothing like seeing all these males going around in circles trying to get themselves a mate. It's almost pathetic the way they seem to throw themselves at the females. The female must have the power to make or break a guy. How the males deal with rejection... I don't know.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Garye,

I don't think the males are too bothered by rejection...they just seem to move on to the next one! I found a previous thread that you will probably get a kick out of reading....it was a discussion about the typical male and female behaviors many of us have observed during courtship...I thought it was amusing:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5097

Yes, there is plenty of "action" going on by me too...LOL

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon

Hey Garye,

You know, I've see them doing their dance when there isn't a female in the direct vacinity....like up on a phone wire. I just equate it to being in one's prime and being in the mood but noone is there! You know, how humans will
preen themselves before going out somewhere in hopes of meeting someone .

As for the two I mentioned earlier, Lyn, this guy isn't moving on, but he's calming down a bit, they haven't gotten past the chasing part completely, but what is interesting is that even tho she hasn't "accepted" him per se, it's as though they are a couple anyway 'cause they are always together whether in chase or in abeyance of chase. And none of the other males do any dancing w/her 'cause by the time she finds a "safe" place to eat her seeds.....he's right by her side and they are off to one side or other of the group. And in this case, I'm pretty sure the seeds did help to get the male 
to refocus.

The flock is mostly darker colored, except for her and her parents. The parents showed up about six months ago, the female is always around but the male takes off for a few days here and there. This young female is their baby girl. And her suiter only has eyes for her. As I said earlier, unrequited love for now!  

fp


----------



## Garye

This is really amazing because from what I've read about pigeons before I came across this website, they all say pigeons stick to one mate only. But this website is proving otherwise. They're too much like humans. They cheat too. They divorce too. There is also incest. They don't always get the one they want. They make fools of themselves during mating and sex too.

MY GOD - THEY'RE JUST LIKE US.


----------



## feralpigeon

Now that's a scary thought  

fp


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

Garye said:


> You know something? I'd hate to be a female pigeon. Having this LARGE male pigeon at me at all times trying to get me pregnant when I'm starving and just want to eat. That little pigeon was tired. I felt terrible for her. I couldn't help her. The male wasn't interested in anything else but her. I still want to sock him one.


  

... why do you think most pigeon fanciers seperate the "boy-birds" from the "girl-birds" after breeding season... in fact, I too need to put up the "boy barrier" in my loft...


----------



## Garye

*Finally got the male to stop chasing the little pigeon*

Well almost did. They were doing "the chase" again today so I threw sunflower seeds at those two. The male stopped sudden when it realized what I had thrown at it... and then it bent down to eat.

UREKA! I FINALLY GOT HIS MIND OFF THE LITTLE PIGEON!

She's glad too. Although, we both know this won't last.


----------



## feralpigeon

That's what I'm talking about Garye!! Let's see, food or sex, sex or food, hmmm. The two that I was telling you about are now " a 
number " , lol.

fp


----------

